# • swell.gr • BMW Z3 Interior & Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody

These days a BMW Z3 came in Swell Detail Store, for an interior spruce up, as well as leather cleanse and conditioning.
Next in line was correcting the paintwork and protecting it also.










Uppon arrival, starting up with the interior, vacuuming the ****pit. 
All interior plastics were cleaned with Britemax Interior Cleaner and dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing.
Leather seats and other leather surfaces were handled by the Zaino Twins, Z-9 and Z-10.



























































































Next in line were the wheels,which were decontaminated with Iron-X Soap Gel and sealing them with Nanolex Premium Sealant.


































Clearcoat's turn now and as always claying, readings and straight for correction.



















A so called smart repair was performed on the rear bumper, and were some sanding marks unpolished!!!



















On its 12 year old life, Z3 never had any detail or a similar care, and as a result heavy swirling and some deeper scratches were evident.
Clear's hardness required a wool pad on the rotary.










Mezerna IP2000 and correction goes swell...













































































































Before and Afters:












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































After compounding I refined the paint with Menzerna SF4000 and the extra something was given from Wet Glaze2.0.
































































After all this work, it was time to protect the paint. Sealing the paintwork with Britemax Extreme Elements, was the first step.




























Britemax Vantage afterwards, to give us the final outcome.






















































































































Summing up all the photos to a video 






Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice turnaround Mike :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another very good job, loved the work on the rear bumper... and the t-shirt!


----------



## akis24 (Jul 26, 2010)

NIce work my friend!!!!
Total transformation !


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Great job mike,Zaino helps the leather surfaces so so much!!!
The exterior has very nice reflections too.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

FANTASTIC turnaround Mike! The car looks brand new now!

Faysal


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing,fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Sooooooooo glossy!!! And those reflections! :doublesho
Thumbs up Mike! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good efforts as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations mike
You are always trying harder and the results are obvious...
I love BMW Z's


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mike :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

That paint was abused.

Cheers Mike, thanks for posting.


----------

